
Average App Store Review Times - turrini
http://appreviewtimes.com/
======
k-mcgrady
It had been a couple of years since I last submitted an app until this week. I
was amazed. Within 24 hours I'd been rejected (app is UK only so they had some
questions as they're testing in the US), had a few back and forth's on the
resolution centre (all answered in 1 hour) and I was on the store. I think it
was less than 36 hours. Crazy how much better it is. I remember being thrilled
when it was 4-5 days (down from 10-14 days) a couple of years ago.

~~~
jjeaff
Ya, 14 days was a nightmare. We had a severe bug causing a crash. Just had to
tell our customers, "sorry, the app is basically useless for the next 14 days
or so. Whenever apple decides to approve our single line of code change".

I believe there was an emergency option which got us approved in 10 days or
something equally ridiculous.

~~~
LoSboccacc
Are current review style better for the ecosystem?
[http://blog.mowowstudios.com/wp-
content/uploads/2014/03/2048...](http://blog.mowowstudios.com/wp-
content/uploads/2014/03/2048.png)

The amount of clones, copycats and unreliable apps that works nothing as shown
in the screens made app store discovery impossible, to the point many people
has to mediate trough review websites

------
penpapersw
The review times have gotten better and overall the process of going from "New
Project..." to "Ready for Sale" is much smoother than it was 10 years ago when
I made my first iPhone OS app.

But the market is pretty hard to get into. You can add real value with a well-
executed unique idea (like we did with Bubble Maker, look it up) but unless
you're a big name or an established player, there just seems to be no chance
of getting your foot in the door.

~~~
megablast
> is much smoother than it was 10 years ago when I made my first iPhone OS
> app.

The app store has been around for less than 9 years.

> App Store was opened on July 10, 2008

~~~
ihuman
Its possible that penpapersw did development for jailbroken iPhoneOS 1, or
just rounded up to 10 years.

------
superasn
More interesting was a blog post sometime ago about how scammers are still
able to game the app reviews and dupe people. Has that been fixed now? I've
never submitted an app to App store but it must be infuriating to know that
your legit app is being constantly rejected while a fake virus scanner or
battery optimizer is making 100k a month.

------
joshribakoff
I dislike the whole app store process in general & can't wait until web apps
are mainstream. First you have to download 5GB xcode even if you're just
packaging something like a Cordova app. Then you have to login to Apple's
developer center & manually upload (or you research 3rd party tools that
automate this with unofficial APIs) Then you have to wait anywhere from 1 day
to 2 weeks for the app to be approved, then you notice a typo & start all
over.

Luckily there is a way around this when using hybrid apps, by having your app
hot load new JS & HTML.... Meteor does this. Ionic Deploy does this. You can
also do it yourself in a few lines of code. Its great being able to just fix a
typo & deploy instantly. It is allowed since its considered content updates &
not code updates. However you still need app store updates sometimes, like
adding a new permission for your app.

~~~
threeseed
Those hybrid apps have been tried for many years. Users hate them.

They are slow, clunky and often do nothing more than just display some static
content the same way a web page would. It's actually the type of applications
Apple has indicated are going to be banned from the store over the coming
months.

~~~
untog
I wonder about this. I suspect people think webview apps are bad because the
only apps you know are in a webview are the ones made badly. A properly
integrated webview is imperceptible - I've read that Apple uses them in
various parts of iOS, and I only ever found out that Instagram uses one for
their activity feed when a buggy release had the CSS missing.

More broadly, I wish Apple would implement more webapps features simply
because a lot of people can't afford to make native apps for every platform.
Yes, they're inferior to bespoke iOS apps, but they're better than an app that
doesn't exist at all.

------
obilgic
I guess this explains those spammy apps.

------
rubicon33
The fact that there is a review time at all nowadays is ridiculous. The claim
I've heard from Apple is that they have a review process to ensure the quality
of the apps on the store, but we all know that's a joke.

As far as I can tell, it's there to make sure Apple gets their cut of any
revenue generated in your app.

~~~
leesalminen
That's exactly what the "review" is for. I've heard so many stories of apps
getting approved when there are obvious bugs that lead to a crash.

~~~
mwfunk
Like what?

